# Onkyo 605 or 705?



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I am looking for a budget receiver that has 1.3 HDMI and obvisouly trueHD and DTS HD. I was looking at the Onkyo 605 or 705...is there a big difference between the two? Also, is there any other receiver in there price category that might be a better choice?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The advantages of the 705, aside from power, are a much more advanced version of Audyssey and preamp outputs, afaik.

Kal


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I will probably never need to add an amp and if I do I will just buy seperate components. I am more concerned with the quality of the sound, so the Audyssey does come into play


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there a better receiver than the 605 or 705 that I can find for under $500? Which models to take a look at? My biggest concern is the HDMI inputs that send video and audio


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you check out the 6th Avenue deals on the two Marantz receivers? 

The Pioneer VSX-1017TXV-K may be another to consider... good reviews.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the deal on the Marantz that Sonnie links you to that is a very good option. Personally I like Onkyo but for that price the Marantz SR5002 may be the way to go if you can squeeze just a little bit more out of your budget.
EDIT: I just read a review of the Marantz and it doesn't pass through HDMI 1.3 only 1.1 so if that matters to you then the Onkyo 705 would still be the best choice.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Have a look here....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=935808

Scroll down to #7 on "Why should I get a 705 over the 605?"



> General
> - THX Select 2 Certification (605 has no THX)
> - additional 10 watts per channel
> - onboard fans for cooling
> ...


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info, it is very helpful


----------

